# Can most tarantulas live in the same house as a cat or guinea pig?



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Can most tarantulas live in the same house as a cat or guinea pig?
It may sound like a stupid question but i don't know much about tarantulas.:?

Thanks if you could help!


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Unless you plan on letting the T roam around the house, my guess is that you will be okay.:Na_Na_Na_Na:

I have a bunch of inverts, and a Bull Terrier, which, sadly, the vet confirmed as being blind, last Fri 

Just so long as your cat doesn't knock anything over, you will be okay.

Steve


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

not sure if say.. A T.blondi, Salmon pink etc would get on with a guinea pig. The guinea pig might turn into a buffet lunch..would be interested to see if a T.Blondi could take out one of those.:lol2:

Of course if your not planning to keep your guinea pig in the same enclosure as your tarantula...you'll be fine, lol.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

I just make sure the door to the room where my T's are, is closed at night and when I'm out. One of my cats would probably jump up to investigate, and if she knocked a tank over, the fall would probably kill the T.

Free-range T's would probably make interesting toys for cats, but I guess that's not what you're asking


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

I've got 2 cats, and they regularly come in my room where I keep my spiders and they've never been ill, but then again, I only keep one spider who flicks hairs. I think the main problem would be the pet climbing on the pots and knocking things over. Unless you've got a boring pet, my cats only go in there to sleep on my bed. :lol2:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

joeyboy said:


> not sure if say.. A T.blondi, Salmon pink etc would get on with a guinea pig. The guinea pig might turn into a buffet lunch..*would be interested to see if a T.Blondi could take out one of those.:lol2:*
> 
> Of course if your not planning to keep your guinea pig in the same enclosure as your tarantula...you'll be fine, lol.


Without a problem if its an adult female and gets it off guard. They have leathal venom to dog, so maybe the same for a guinea pig. They have also been known to take out pretty big snakes in the wild.


----------



## SpiderGirl33 (Sep 2, 2007)

Think I saw a picture of a blondi eating a snake, looked like it had been taken out in the wild too.
What size dog is the bite lethal too Incubuss?


----------



## Cleo (Apr 10, 2008)

Can't see a problem with a guinea pig, but try to keep the cat out of the room the spider's in when you're not there. One of my daughters forgot to do this once, and I came home to find the cat batting one of my enclosures around the floor! Luckily, the T (juvie red-knee), was uninjured but it was a close one. My daughter was mortified and now always checks the door to the room is shut before she leaves the house. A cat's natural curiosity means you should keep them away from the T when you're not there.


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

What about the same *room* as a guinea pig?


----------



## Cleo (Apr 10, 2008)

TheToad888 said:


> What about the same *room* as a guinea pig?


Can't see it being a problem. The only risk I can think of is some urticating bristles may end up in the guinea pig cage, but you'd have to keep them next to each other, and even then the chances are minimal. If you're worried, keep the guinea pig on the other side of the room :2thumb:.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

TheToad888 said:


> What about the same *room* as a guinea pig?


Lol.

Is this dry humour?


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Lol.
> 
> Is this dry humour?


Err. No? :neutral:


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

SpiderGirl33 said:


> Think I saw a picture of a blondi eating a snake, looked like it had been taken out in the wild too.
> What size dog is the bite lethal too Incubuss?


Any dog of any size. The venom is leathal to them, yet a bite from a sydney funnel web doesn't effect them.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Incubuss said:


> Any dog of any size. The venom is leathal to them, yet a bite from a *sydney funnel web* doesn't effect them.


Don't they primarily effect humans?


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

enlightenment said:


> Don't they primarily effect humans?


A SFW effect humans?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

Yup, get bitten by one, it really messes you up, am I right?


----------



## ShaneLuvsMonitors (Sep 27, 2008)

enlightenment said:


> Yup, get bitten by one, it really messes you up, am I right?


Yes it does think it affects primates... worst out of most species for some reason... 

Correct me if im wrong.


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I think you are right.

I am not sure why though, I would not have thought primates to be their main threat.


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Incubuss said:


> Any dog of any size. The venom is leathal to them, yet a bite from a sydney funnel web doesn't effect them.


Whoooa T bites are lethal to dogs?


----------



## enlightenment (Dec 14, 2006)

I think they were referring to one or two species, mate.


----------



## Phark (Jul 1, 2008)

Thought this might interest you guys, though it's old:

*"**Cases were collected by the authors over a 25 year period from January 1978 to April 2002 by three different processes including bites to both humans and canines.*

_*1) Definite theraphosid spider bites were recruited prospectively as part of a larger study of Australian spider bites from February 1999 to April 2002*__*.*_

_*2) Records of the Queensland Museum collected from January 1978 to December 2001.*_​ 
_*3) Reports to JS at the University of James Cook from January 1997 to December 2001.*_​ 
_*Cases of spider bite were only included if there was a definite bite and the spider was collected at the time of the envenoming*__*. *__*In the prospective study the following was recorded for each human spider bite: demographics (age, gender, geographical location), circumstances of the bite (location, time, date, season), bite site, local and systemic effects (onset, duration, severity), and past medical history. Less clinical information was available for human bites in the records of Queensland Museum and those reported to JS. Details were also collected for the cases of spider bite in canines, including age, size, breed of dog and whether the bite was fatal or not. Spiders were collected directly from the patient or mailed to the authors for identification. Spider identification was done by an expert arachnologist, MG or RR, in all cases. Identification was done to genus level in all cases by RR, and species where possible. Some specimens were undescribed and were given morphospecies status.*_

_*Results*_​ 
_*There were nine confirmed bites by theraphosid spiders in humans, four of these were from the prospective study and were followed up*__*. There were seven definite bites in canines, two in which the spider had then bitten a person (included in the seven cases). These included bites by Selenocosmia spp. and Phlogiellus spp. Bites occurred mainly in Queensland and western NSW consistent with the distribution of the family Theraphosidae in Australia*__*. The nine spider-bites in humans caused only minor *__*effects. Local pain and puncture marks were the commonest clinical effects*__*, although the presence of fang marks was not reported in cases eight and nine. Severe pain occurred in four of seven bites (57%) where this information was available. In one case the spider had bitten through the patient’s fingernail. Mild systemic effects occurred in one *__*case. Clinical effects had resolved within 24 h in seven cases. One patient had delayed itchiness that persisted for 48 h*__*. Another patient bitten on the toe had a painful metatarso-phalangeal joint for 9 days.*_

_*There were seven bites in dogs, and in two of these the owner was bitten after the dog. In all seven cases the dog died. In one case a four-year-old, approximately 40kg Alsatian died within 2 h of the bite. In two cases small or juvenile dogs died in less than an hour. In the other four cases the exact time of death was unknown. In the two cases where the owner of the dog was also bitten and went to hospital, the dog was found dead when they arrived home."*_
 

This doesn't sound great for me, I have two large _Phlogiellus_ sp. and a small dog. May I also add that a bite from a mature male _Phlogiellus_ on the metatarsal (is this term for foot bones only?) of the little finger on my left hand produced sharp pain and plenty of redness and swelling, but the symptoms vanished within a couple of days (this bite was NOT intentionally induced). It's intriguing how differently different mammals can react to a single type of venom.


----------



## Slinkies mum (Jul 15, 2008)

TBH I've never thought about it. I have a terrier, 3 cats, 2 guinea pigs and a chille rose and never had a problem. 
I've found that blu tac on the base of tanks stops the cats knocking them over. The older cats aren't interested in my inverts but the kitten is.
I didn't know that a bite was deadly to dogs which probably explains why mine is terrified of the spid but not of my other stuff.


----------

